# ne1 kno the best supplement for packing on serious size?



## Guest (Nov 17, 2003)

can ne1 plz tell me some gd sups that pack on serious size in short time?

need to get big!


----------



## Jock (Apr 8, 2003)

Sorry bro there is no such thing, don't waste your money on fancy supplements. A clean diet, high in calories will pack on more mass than any supplement.

Invest in a good whey protein powder from a reputable company (EAS, Prolab etc) and maybe creatine.

Jock


----------



## Killerkeane (Nov 9, 2003)

supplements just assist your diet, im sure hacksii or someone elser will suggest a good supplement to get however.


----------



## demon (Apr 23, 2003)

Also, you need to make sure that you have the right attitude to training.

You have to be in it for the long haul - you're not going to get big in a month or two.


----------



## robin_3_16 (Aug 27, 2003)

n large 2 is good, provides a quarter of what you need each day,

i also use something called fusion hard to get hold of, but no falvour so more protein and less fat

demon, how long have you been training?

i am 18 been training a year, got gains but few am in for the long haul but don't wanna still be this size in three years of hard training


----------



## demon (Apr 23, 2003)

Robin,

I've only been training seriously for about a year and a half, but I enjoy it now and believe that I'll be doing it indefinitely.

I trained on and off for a while a number of years back but wasn't really enjoying it. My attitude was "if only i can stick at this for another 6 months or a year, then i'll be big enough and i'll not have to do it anymore!"

Obviously the wrong attitude!


----------



## robin_3_16 (Aug 27, 2003)

i just wanna reach my ideal size but only weighing 182lbs and wanting to get to about 300lbs well i have along way to go yet

so i am in it for the long run even if i reach imy ideal size i will not stop


----------



## Killerkeane (Nov 9, 2003)

what do you mean you weigh only 182lbs? most of us in this forum would love to be that, lol


----------



## robin_3_16 (Aug 27, 2003)

lol,

how much do you weigh? at what height?


----------

